# Medical Bracelets



## newbs (Jun 13, 2017)

My daughter has just been diagnosed with a rare medical condition and I need to get her a medical bracelet/band to wear in case of emergencies.  I just wondered if anyone has purchased any particular bands they would recommend for children (my daughter is 7).


----------



## Ljc (Jun 13, 2017)

I've got myself a bog standard medic alert bracelet. With the bracelets you choose a disk size then measure the wrist and allow a bit of leeway.
They don't seem to have anything specific for children .
Have a look round their site
https://www.medicalert.org.uk/
Their is  a yearly fee think it's £30. On the back of the disc depending on the size of disc , their is their contact number for medics etc  to access medical info they hold in file, you can have your contact number and the most important medical info.
It's easy to update the info they have on file for you.
They do other types of medical jewellery too.

I hope you find something suitable for your little one.
How is she doing.


----------



## Sally71 (Jun 13, 2017)

There are various websites which you can buy them from, if you just google "ice bands" or something like that. We got ours from www.iceid.co.uk, pretty pink, cost £22 and no subscription fee, and you can have any text you like engraved on it.  Ours says her name, type 1 diabetes, on insulin pump, and then my mobile number as the ICE contact.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 14, 2017)

My bracelet (manly one though) has no subscription & I just have my name & condition engraved on it... Might upgrade to Emergency Contact phone as this one is wearing out now & need to get a new one.


----------



## Copepod (Jun 14, 2017)

For a 7 year old, who is going to grow lots, an adjustable or cheap to replace bracelet will be needed. Lockets on necklaces are also available, but have the risk of strangling, unless necklace breaks.
Schools may prohibit jewellery, except medical ID jewellery, so might be worth checking before buying. A bracelet can be hidden under a long cuff, but different in summer short sleeves.
Also worth checking with the organisation that represents people with the rare condition of your daughter.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 10, 2017)

Duk do them for T1 & T2. Rubber type material, wont set alarms off


----------



## Randomdiabetictype1 (Jan 19, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Duk do them for T1 & T2. Rubber type material, wont set alarms off


Why would they set alarms off unless your at airport security? where you would have to take it off as all medical iD bracelets i've seen have a metal bit with the info engraved info onto it. I had one when i was younger saying i was type 1 diabetic. But don't wear one at the moment due to safety reasons for like my work experience at stables. Don't want the horses to take it off and chew it or swallow it.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 17, 2018)

I wear mine everyday  Metal around you is not a good idea when you are an Elec ? (I know)


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 28, 2018)

I have worn my rubber wrist band out, Got a new one on now


----------



## Struma (Jul 1, 2018)

I've just bought two from Amazon. Pendants, very good quality. Searched for 'medical alert,' lots of options.


----------



## Randomdiabetictype1 (Jul 23, 2018)

Update to previous:
 i actually have one now i got one from: http://www.theidbandco.com/Deluxe-E...MIitGHhY223AIVwbTtCh3vtwDTEAYYASABEgLg_PD_BwE

Good price and quick delivery mine only took 2 days to come. i got that one as i find the ones with metal are a bit ugly. A good thing about the one i picked is it goes better with other stuff you wear like i also wear a fitbit. on the same wrist.


----------

